# Close to buying a Hyatt resale - help a newbie?



## cookinmamma (May 25, 2007)

*Hyatt resale help for Newbies please?*

First-time posting newbies here  . . . Would really love your feedback. 

We love the Hyatt High Sierra Lodge, and are considering making an offer for resale in platinum season -2000 points (summer/kids off from school).  We're timeshare newbies and East Coast'ers, but have family in Bay Area, and can see ourselves returning at least every other year to the resort - and to trade in the off years.  Have done some research about the Hyatt system and don't fully get it yet, but have family members in it and liking it.  The last time we considered buying (after our visit 2 years ago), I thought about buying in at another resort for less $ - -  but the trading system seemed daunting - - and we do like this resort enough despite being far from home.

The resale company is Hotel Timeshare Resals, and apparently they alone offer Hyatt Gold Passport points for resales.  The asking price is $29K. Does this seem high for a platinum week (2000 points)?

I haven't been looking long, but recently saw a resale for the same timeframe (week 33 or 34) for around $20K, thru another company that presumably would not offer Gold Passport points.  Is the Hyatt Gold Passport program worth paying extra for?

Reassurance - - or a wake up slap if appropriate - - is needed!  Thank you!


----------



## Sir Newf (May 25, 2007)

Hi fellow PA....I don't own Hyatt, but have been considering purchase. A couple quick recommendations: Read in "Advice" (in red on top of page)- in the 'club/multi resort section'-  HYATT info. that's a good start. Also, do a search in the 'Hotel Based Forum' for Hyatt- alot of info in previous posts....
It's my understanding that no Hyatt resales qualify for 'Gold Passport-hotel', I find the real estate company you mentioned to be pricey....prices also vary by location and points purchased...
Here's Kal-a Tuggers website, great Hyatt info: http://www.bywindkal.com/HVC.htm
..join TUG, you'll love it- and have access to Resort Reviews, etc..
Have fun... Anna


----------



## ondeadlin (May 25, 2007)

That's a bit high for a 2,000 point High Sierra resale. You can do better.


----------



## steve1000 (May 25, 2007)

My sense (and probably that of most people on this board) is that it is not worth the additional cost to get the Hyatt Gold Passport conversion privilege. I'm not sure of the specifics as to how many Gold Passport points this unit would convert into - but it may only be equivalent to 3 or 4 nights in a standard hotel room at a top level Hyatt hotel/resort. There are so many terrific HVC resorts that the better value would be to use your HVC points to reserve at a different HVC timeshare resort when you don't want to travel to High Sierra or to elect to bank your HVC points with Interval International for an II exchange (just can't exchange back to an HVC timeshare) for a two year extended period. If you are willing to be patient you might be able to find a platinum High Sierra week for closer to $15k - others on the Board may be able to share thoughts on this possibility. High Sierra is a great resort - I spent my honeymoon there  Good luck!


----------



## Dave M (May 25, 2007)

Moderator note:

Since duplicate posts are not permitted on these forums, I have merged two threads started by the original poster.


----------



## AnnieK (May 25, 2007)

I sold a summer High Sierra Lodge using TUG classifieds last year, and got a very fair price which was much less than you are looking to pay. I would recommend looking for a private seller and giving up the Hyatt points. I suggest placing an ad in the "want to buy" section here on TUG. In years when I didn't use my unit, I easily rented it out on TUG  and always got a great price. You could use the rental income to vacation  for more nights than you could get for the points.


----------



## cookinmamma (May 25, 2007)

*Thanks for the replies . . .*

... and sorry about that duplicate post  

Am trying to balance the "intrinsic value" of this unit (penthouse, great location, would love this to be "home resort"), w/ what seems to be a high cost.  (based on Kal's excel sheet).  Other weeks are selling for the same range at this resort, and the Resale rep says all his summer weeks have been in that range or higher. . . . (any way to check that, incidentally?)

Am I right that more experienced time share users (HVC or otherwise) would probably buy 2 Hyatt weeks (from what I've seen just on this board it wouldn't be hard to do for $29K), which would total more points that the platinum 2000 - - and just work the trading system?  Then we wouldn't get that particular unit, but the place is gorgeous so should that really be a big deal. . . . 

I've looked thru Kal's pages and the other topics - - - and really appreciate all the advice here.


----------



## Carmel85 (May 25, 2007)

*hyat tahoe resale*

Hi,
I believe a great price would be around 17-19k for a summer date at 2000points. I have NOT seen ANY sales at 15k for a summer week at Hyatt tahoe resale.

I hope this helps!


----------

